# Is This A Quality Mobile Machine Base?



## Chip (Apr 5, 2015)

I've been wanting a Jet vertical bandsaw for a while and noticed the mobile base attached to this one. (the saw is wood only so I am not interested in that)


This looks like a pretty decent caster unit, but I can't find it anywhere in the Jet catalog. Can anyone identify it or recommend something similar that they know is good?


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 5, 2015)

It's hard to tell for sure but when I zoom in it looks like a HTC logo but it looks different than any HTC mobile base that I have seen.  I suspect it is an older or modified HTC.    I have 3 machines on HTC mobile bases (Delta bandsaw, Powermatic wood shaper and Powermatic belt/disk sander).  They are ok but not great.  The welded ones made for a specific machine seem to be better than the bolt together ones that are adjustable. Now that I have a welder I would probably make my own rather than buy one.

EDIT:  
I think I found the answer why it doesn't look like a stock HTC, read this thread on another board:

 http://50.23.231.98-static.reverse.softlayer.com/BlankMan/blog/12469


----------



## great white (Apr 5, 2015)

casters look kinda......wimpy.

Not the levers, but the caster swivels and wheels themselves.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'll tell you one thing, I have the harbor freight mobile base under my powermatic belt sander, and I am quite happy with it. 
You supply your own wood or metal stretchers. 
It just used wood, and it is fine.


----------



## 18w (Apr 6, 2015)

I have Shopfox mobile bases under a 14" Powermatic bandsaw, a 8" long bed jointer, a large wood shaper, and a combo 12" disc belt sander.  They are the adjustable style.    http://www.grizzly.com/products/Heavy-Duty-Mobile-Base/D2057A 
 They have been in use for about 6 years now and have never had any problems.

Darrell


----------



## george wilson (Apr 6, 2015)

As long as the casters don't get flattened,I guess the base is good. That bandsaw is not very heavy to begin with. What I have had trouble with was getting a base with GOOD casters under my 600# table saw. Even though the base was rated for more,it has not done well.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 6, 2015)

I have the 
*Oasis Machinery MB800*
  under my Unisaw. Seems to be holding up well. 
Shipping is high at $30.00, but I found it on e bay for $20.00 shipping end of 2013. 
http://www.amazon.com/Oasis-Machinery-MB800-Adjustable-Mobile/dp/B004BA283W


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2015)

Lots to think about. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 7, 2015)

PS, I like the Harbor Freight type or the 0asis MB 880 type too although you do have to bend over (sometimes an effort for me, LOL) to raise/lower the docking studs.
As I tend to be somewhat clumsy, and sometimes trip over the peddles, of say the Delta style.


----------

